# Breaking news



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

It has started to rain in Dallas.
I retract my prediction of clear water in LL by July 4th. But I have not given up on Labor Day weekend.
What a great time to be a witness to history. The flood of ought 15.!!!!!!


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

oh well maybe I can learn the white bass next year looks like whisker fish this summer only


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I was waiting on this post. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Maybe the NEW rain water will be mud free!


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

no part of Galveston Bay is mud free or salty.........
beach front and jetties should be hot next 3 months.............


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

Maybe the rain water will wash the mud away.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

So far so good. Dallas rain fall is not near as heavy as first predicted. Not more than 1.5" in the last 12 hours. The ground is saturated so most will run into the drainage but that is not an extreme amount. The gauge at Rosser was dropping about 10K cfs a day and now has flattened out. But not sky rocket rise that was first thought.
The big band of rain east of the system center is training more over the Sabine water shed than the Trinity. Our Cajun friends on Toledo Bend may see more of the muddy water than us.
The center of circulation is just S.W. of the Dallas water shed. The first large band of rain is crossing the Red River into OK as I type. Here in the western OKie flat land it is sunny and dry. The farmers are hustling to get their wheat crop out of the fields before the rains come again.
I hope the weatherman and his flea infested wife were wrong again. He predicted 10" but looks more like 2" in most areas. Maybe we dodged the bullet.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Sunbeam said:


> So far so good. Dallas rain fall is not near as heavy as first predicted. Not more than 1.5" in the last 12 hours. The ground is saturated so most will run into the drainage but that is not an extreme amount. The gauge at Rosser was dropping about 10K cfs a day and now has flattened out. But not sky rocket rise that was first thought.
> The big band of rain east of the system center is training more over the Sabine water shed than the Trinity. Our Cajun friends on Toledo Bend may see more of the muddy water than us.
> The center of circulation is just S.W. of the Dallas water shed. The first large band of rain is crossing the Red River into OK as I type. Here in the western OKie flat land it is sunny and dry. The farmers are hustling to get their wheat crop out of the fields before the rains come again.
> I hope the weatherman and his flea infested wife were wrong again. He predicted 10" but looks more like 2" in most areas. Maybe we dodged the bullet.


Any updates?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Keep the good updates comming Sunbeam we are happy to hear it.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

It looks like the inflow from "Bill" has leveled out. The Rosser gauge is flattening out just above 25,000 cfs. That in where it was back about June 8th. So TRA has lost ground on draining the upper river through the dam. They will need at least another 10 days to two weeks to get back where they were before Bill.
Right now they are holding the flow at 68,200 cfs trying not to cause any more flooding on the lower river than is necessary. That means the lake is acting like a surge drum.
The lake is absorbing the excess over 68,200 and then slowly dropping as the inflow decreases below the set level.
But the inflow is still very muddy so it will be some time before the main lake body clears to the normal visibility. 
Barring any more heavy rains on the water shed the lake should be looking like LMB fishing water by mid August.
The white bass are hitting on most of the normal haunts and the action should continue even with the new upper river water coming in at Riverside.
The 64 dollar question is ........where are the striped bass? That is an unknown for sure. Are they hustling shad in the dark water? Are they slowly starving to death unable to match the incoming calories to what they are burning in the warming water?
The sexually mature 3 1/2 year old fish normally go down stream in the fall. But with this heavy discharge event, that has been above 40,000 cfs since May 8th, it is a fair question to ask what they might be doing. 
Surely some fish of all species get swept throught the dam daily but do the stripers volentary go at this time of the year due to extreme flow is beyond me. 
I suppose if when the water clears and the fall striper fishing returns with only those hammer handle 16 to 20 fish making up most of the catch we will know for sure.
My most concern is what effect this silty water has on the young shad fry. They are very susceptible to gill suffocation in dirty water. The lose of a years shad crop can do more harm that most any other natural event I can think of for sure.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Good intelligent thoughts Sunbeam. Thanks for your posts!
Bud


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Coming home last night thru Dallas, The Trinity was out of her banks at 2 am this morning.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Dang


----------

